# Flounder Gigging Light Question



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

What is the best light to use when you flounder gig? Not on a boat, wading.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html Is one that needs large battery set up.

See the other posts from last month. couple of nice hand held that used the 12v deer battery and were like 20 watts light similar to the old Academy lights.

Flounder gigging - 2CoolFishing


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

go to Academy...

Buy the PVC light, a deer feeder battery the charger and a gig... remember to grab a fanny pack to hold the battery... Have fun!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I use the lights from http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/ just like JimD just posted above. I built my own to hold and I also have another set on my kayak. One idea I had is buying one of those "hunter's sleds by Otter. These babies are durable 'cause they can be dragged across gravel, thick brush and foliage!! They can hold up a battery very well to include your flounder gig and catch container. Depending on the battery, you can go full-size Group 27 Deep Cycle or the smaller, tractor-sized batteries. I just go larger 'cause I go for up to 8-10 hours and still have enough juice for other appliances!

For now, I use an inflatable inner tube with a plastic Israeli bucket strapped down in the middle that holds up my battery and gear with no problem. The Otter sleds come in different sizes and I'll post up pics of the set up when done. These babies are universal and will give you a 10' - 15' radius of light and the owner, Tom recently improved his inner glass tube design making them even "tougher!" I really do believe in these lights and swear by them 'cause you can use them in all sorts of ways and change their colors without having to buy "another" light (saving you money!) PM me and I will "gladly" point you in the right direction in getting what you need for these flounder lights or I can send you photos of them in use!!!  -Hector


----------



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

Me and my dad made them out of old fishing poles.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the coleman lantern still but recently bought a Princeton diving light and it is the real deal. Used it last week and it worked great.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Both the O&H and the PVC lights at Academy are good. With an 8 amp hour deer feeder battery, you can expect about 2 to 3 hours. I have gone to a smaller light about 20 watts. this goes longer than I do. "good enough" I have also mounted one if the underwater florecent fishing lights on a pool float and PVC. The green even light workes real good if the water is clear, not so good around here(galveston).


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

P.S. New rules do not allow gigging during the month of November.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I had a guy in NC build one with 18 LED's that runs almost 6 hours on two 9v batteries and its waterproof. brightest dam light I have ever used


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

xtreme said:


> I had a guy in NC build one with 18 LED's that runs almost 6 hours on two 9v batteries and its waterproof. brightest dam light I have ever used


Where do I get one of those?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is the latest news. The gentleman in NC and I have teamed up and the only thing we are now waiting on is the final PC board that all the LED's are soldered to. The original design was all handmade which would only allow for a max of 18 LED's. During a long period of R&D we found that we could have a PC board made and that we could up the LED count to 30. No other dimensions have changed. PC boards are shipping this Friday and and soon as I receive them production will start. Web site is already in the works and we have a rep that will be distributing them on the East coast already lined up.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Put me on the mailing list.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

If you want to make some there are some good LEDs on ebay, just make sure you get the smd 5050 leds.

They sell them like this,

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-LED-Surface-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335c95058c

or they have strips of them 1' to 5 meters for around 20$ a meter. The strip can be cut into 6" sections. O and there bright as hell! and come in a water proof silicone sleave. Just make sure you get the 12v, 300leds per 5 meter. (or 60 per meter)

here is an example. Not the best deal I have seen just example.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1M-5050-SMD-12V...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414ed9f69f


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> If you want to make some there are some good LEDs on ebay, just make sure you get the smd 5050 leds.
> 
> They sell them like this,
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, SMD's are not the way to go because the have no real lens to focus the light. The reason you need to focus the light is because once it hits the water then the water itself acts as a lens and spreads the light out. Attached is a pic of what the product will look like

Anyone who wants to be notified when production starts can send an email to us at the address in my signature.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I knew you would have something to add Xtreme. angelsm

I have not used them underwater, but as bright as they are I am assured that they would have no problem lighting the bottom up from a couple of feet away underwater.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> I knew you would have something to add Xtreme. angelsm
> 
> I have not used them underwater, but as bright as they are I am assured that they would have no problem lighting the bottom up from a couple of feet away underwater.


 The SMD's will be very bright and most effective if they are held just above the water and not submerged
I spent alot of time and energy trying to find the right combination and with the new PC boards we have now got it right. we also added a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

xtreme....How many lumens is your light?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> xtreme....How many lumens is your light?


 With 18 it was at 542. As soon as we get our PC boards and we can mount 30 LED's it should be just over 800. When the first one is assembled This information along with all other specs will be posted. The lumen output will be a real number arrived at with the use of a light meter and not a random number.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

For all future e-mails to me could you all please put in the subject line either 2 cooler or gigging light anything like that. It helps to filter the junk we get here. Thanks


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Sep 14, 2009)

*Gigging light*

how much are you planning on selling these lights for?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I made one but the one from Academy is as good as any. Little brighter so the battery will run down sooner but the light is brighter is the up side. Cost 40$ ? at Academy


Buddy here on the board had me make one from a plastic 12 volt fountain light from HF and a stick of pvc. Think I have less than 20$ in the light. Went gigging with his set up and it worked fine. Light is not quite as bright but the 12 volt deer battery last longer. 
Pictures on the link in the second post. 

Other thing to look at are gigs. Again Academy gigs are cheap but the prong or prongs are slick and you have to grab and flip the flounder.

I picked up a piece of galvanized 3/8 coarse all thread or a longer bolt and took the single prong piece out of the Academy gig and drilled and replaced with a 6 or 8 inch of the 3/8 and sharpened the end on a grinder. This will hold the flounder on the gig a lot better than the thin smooth prong. All you have is the cost of the 3/8 if you have a pole otherwise you buy the gig and bolt. 10 or 11 dollars


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Ya'll are making making flounder gigging into rocket science. Just use a coelman lantern. Been working great for generations!


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Pc boards have been shipped finally! O-rings and LED's are all on their way and hopefully everything will be at the shop by weeks end. I cant wait to see how much brighter 30 LED's will be compared to the original idea of 18 LED's.


----------

